# Ein bestimmtes Bild soll auch nach scrollen immer an selben Position bleiben



## scooterbaby (21. März 2004)

Hallo,

Bin mal wieder auf ein Problem gestoßen.
Wenn man bei meiner page nach unten scrollt möchte ich gerne, dass ein bestimmter Zelleninhalt (Bild mit Flashanimationen) immer an der gleichen Position bleibt.(ist in einer Zelle/Dreamweaver zusammengefasst)
Dieser soll immer die gleiche Position einnehmen.
Ihr habt das sicherlich schon mal gesehen, wenn man in einer seite runterscrollt dann verschiebt sich das bestimmte Bild auch nach unten, jedoch wandert es dann aber sofort wieder an die gleiche stelle wie vorher...
Ich hoffe ich konnte mich hier klar ausdrücken was ich damit meine.....

scooterbaby


----------



## xollo (21. März 2004)

Hi, schau mal hier nach ob es das ist was du suchst.
http://www.dynamicdrive.com/ 

gruss xollo


----------

